# Harbor Freight boat trailer



## DyerBassman

I picked up a 1969 12' Alumacraft last year at an estate sale for next to nothing. After a summer of loading it on the truck, I really want a trailer for it. I also want to start a mod after looking at all the outstanding jobs that people have done on their boats. But I need that trailer first. After searching Craigslist all winter and finding nothing worthwhile, I am looking into Harbor Freight's small boat trailer. Anyone have this trailer, and is it worthwhile? Pros and cons? Thanks! Can't wait to start my mods.


----------



## bumpyroad

the price is right but it is not galvanized so wouldn't want it in salt water myself. I think I would rather spend $150 more and get a galvinized one that is already assembled.
bumpy


----------



## bassboy1

bumpyroad said:


> the price is right but it is not galvanized so wouldn't want it in salt water myself. I think I would rather spend $150 more and get a galvinized one that is already assembled.
> bumpy



Where can you get a galvanized trailer for under 500? I might be needing one before long.


----------



## worminken

I purchased the HF 4 x 8 utility trailer and converted it to a boat trailer to haul my 12' flatbottom.

Ken


----------



## chrispy186

Keep looking on craigslist, one will turn up. Even if its set up for a v bottom or something, you can always change the bunks around. I know someone who bought that trailer and it didnt work out to well. BTW, how did you come about your username?


----------



## DyerBassman

worminken said:


> I purchased the HF 4 x 8 utility trailer and converted it to a boat trailer to haul my 12' flatbottom.
> 
> Ken


Not a bad idea. How much did you spend?


----------



## DyerBassman

chrispy186 said:


> Keep looking on craigslist, one will turn up. Even if its set up for a v bottom or something, you can always change the bunks around. I know someone who bought that trailer and it didnt work out to well. BTW, how did you come about your username?


I live in Dyer, IN and like to fish for bass! Kinda dumb, I know.


----------



## chrispy186

DyerBassman said:


> chrispy186 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep looking on craigslist, one will turn up. Even if its set up for a v bottom or something, you can always change the bunks around. I know someone who bought that trailer and it didnt work out to well. BTW, how did you come about your username?
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Dyer, IN and like to fish for bass! Kinda dumb, I know.
Click to expand...

Haha its cool, just making sure we didnt have the same last name 8)


----------



## DyerBassman

chrispy186 said:


> DyerBassman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrispy186 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep looking on craigslist, one will turn up. Even if its set up for a v bottom or something, you can always change the bunks around. I know someone who bought that trailer and it didnt work out to well. BTW, how did you come about your username?
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Dyer, IN and like to fish for bass! Kinda dumb, I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha its cool, just making sure we didnt have the same last name 8)
Click to expand...

Why, what's your name? Maybe we're related!


----------



## chrispy186

My last name is Dyer


----------



## DyerBassman

DyerBassman said:


> worminken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the HF 4 x 8 utility trailer and converted it to a boat trailer to haul my 12' flatbottom.
> 
> Ken
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea. How much did you spend?
Click to expand...

Any pics of that?


----------



## F239141

bassboy1 said:


> bumpyroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> the price is right but it is not galvanized so wouldn't want it in salt water myself. I think I would rather spend $150 more and get a galvinized one that is already assembled.
> bumpy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can you get a galvanized trailer for under 500? I might be needing one before long.
Click to expand...



yea ditto on that

If you get a used one, make sure to look real good at it used boat trailers are normaly used and abused, you can always bank on needed new tires/bearing/lights and wires on them for some reason


----------



## Butthead

Just an FYI, a bunch of the Haul Master trailers from Harbor Freight are only recommended to be used up to 45MPH.
Page 5, #8: https://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/90000-90999/90154.pdf

I was going to get a small HF trailer but read that and decided against it.


----------



## F239141

Butthead said:


> Just an FYI, a bunch of the Haul Master trailers from Harbor Freight are only recommended to be used up to 45MPH.
> Page 5, #8: https://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/90000-90999/90154.pdf
> 
> I was going to get a small HF trailer but read that and decided against it.




alot of trailer manufactures say that, u-haul says it on their trailers ....... I think its a lawyer mumbo jumbo ..... but then again the trailer "folds up" so IDK lol I only buy factory built welded trailers


----------



## DyerBassman

I was looking at their boat trailer, not the foldable one. Maybe I'll check out the manual for it on their site. Still searching Craigslist and finding junk!


----------



## Butthead

Have you thought about getting a trailer specifically to rebuild? As long as the frame is straight and not cracked or rusted out, everything else can be replaced on it.

You can get complete axle and spring assemblies for about $200 shipped, possibly cheaper locally. 
Wheels for about $80 (Walmart or HF)
HF LED lights for $50
Coupler for $20 or less (Amazon)
Fenders $30
Carpeted bunk boards with brackets $50


----------



## DyerBassman

Yes, I have thought about that, too. I have been looking all over my area for something that I can make work. I really want to get this process rolling so I can start fixing up the boat before springtime fishing!


----------



## F239141

Butthead said:


> Have you thought about getting a trailer specifically to rebuild? As long as the frame is straight and not cracked or rusted out, everything else can be replaced on it.
> 
> You can get complete axle and spring assemblies for about $200 shipped, possibly cheaper locally.
> Wheels for about $80 (Walmart or HF)
> HF LED lights for $50
> Coupler for $20 or less (Amazon)
> Fenders $30
> Carpeted bunk boards with brackets $50




Now there is a man that would do exactly like I would, I LOVE a project!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## worminken

DyerBassman said:


> DyerBassman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worminken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the HF 4 x 8 utility trailer and converted it to a boat trailer to haul my 12' flatbottom.
> 
> Ken
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea. How much did you spend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any pics of that?
Click to expand...

$279.00
Sorry, I don't do pics.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Butthead said:


> Have you thought about getting a trailer specifically to rebuild? As long as the frame is straight and not cracked or rusted out, everything else can be replaced on it.
> 
> You can get complete axle and spring assemblies for about $200 shipped, possibly cheaper locally.
> Wheels for about $80 (Walmart or HF)
> HF LED lights for $50
> Coupler for $20 or less (Amazon)
> Fenders $30
> Carpeted bunk boards with brackets $50


I bought my trailer on CL for around $75 then did bearings, wheels &tires, winch, lights, bunks/carpet and paint. Total cost around $200.


----------



## ultra353

A buddy of mine bought one for his 14ft jon about 3 years ago, seems to be holding up well. He routinely pulls it at 70 mph with 12'' tire upgrade. The only issue he has is no Bearing Buddy will properly fit. The two sizes he`s bought were either a bit too big or a bit too small.


----------



## DyerBassman

Thanks! Still considering it while searching Craigslist


----------



## normmouth

I just ordered one today. Found an online coupon (insure20) got 20% off plus $6.99 shipping. Came to about $288 total,so I figured I'm gonna be hard pressed to find that somewhere else. I'm going to be buying a Alumacraft 1648, and this was the cheapest trailer option for me as I'll be using my car as the tow vehicle. It's supposed to be fit up to a 14ft boat , but I figured I could lengthen the bunks or something to extend it plus I'm planning on upgrading to 12" tires.


----------



## DyerBassman

I got that same coupon emailed to me. I was waiting for that trailer to go on sale, too, but that coupon is worth it's weight in gold! I plan on ordering one by tomorrow before the deal expires!


----------



## DyerBassman

Just ordered it today. Couldn't pass up that deal


----------



## normmouth

We must have started a trend. Looks like they are backordered now. Hopefully yours isn't backordered. Mine has shipped, and I'm just waiting for the tracking info.


----------



## FuzzyGrub

DyerBassman said:


> Just ordered it today. Couldn't pass up that deal



Examine the frame tubing when you receive it. If the inside is unpainted, you probably want to find a way to prime/paint the inside. While not a HF trailer, I had a painted thin-wall tubing Haulin brand trailer that rusted from the inside out. Never was painted on the inside.


----------



## Butthead

FuzzyGrub said:


> DyerBassman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered it today. Couldn't pass up that deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Examine the frame tubing when you receive it. If the inside is unpainted, you probably want to find a way to prime/paint the inside. While not a HF trailer, I had a painted thin-wall tubing Haulin brand trailer that rusted from the inside out. Never was painted on the inside.
Click to expand...


Out of curiosity, did something bad happen to let you know that it had rusted from the inside out?


----------



## dandabald

Butthead said:
 

> Carpeted bunk boards with brackets $50



Where to get the carpeted bunks with brackets? I bought the HF boat trailer & there were no bunks in the kit - need bunks & brackets.

Thanks in advance . . . . .


----------



## FuzzyGrub

Butthead said:


> FuzzyGrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DyerBassman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered it today. Couldn't pass up that deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Examine the frame tubing when you receive it. If the inside is unpainted, you probably want to find a way to prime/paint the inside. While not a HF trailer, I had a painted thin-wall tubing Haulin brand trailer that rusted from the inside out. Never was painted on the inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, did something bad happen to let you know that it had rusted from the inside out?
Click to expand...


No accidents. Noticed the rust through, and the more I investaged, the less metal I found. ;0


----------



## RickyRick

dandabald said:


> Butthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carpeted bunk boards with brackets $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where to get the carpeted bunks with brackets? I bought the HF boat trailer & there were no bunks in the kit - need bunks & brackets.
> 
> Thanks in advance . . . . .
Click to expand...


If you bought the HF trailer it should have came with the brackets and wood pieces. I would recommend buying new wood pieces and making them longer. They only come about 3 feet in length.


----------



## Boatguy

I am looking at one of these so I can pull My boat behind a small car instead of My huge truck.


----------



## DyerBassman

Just put mine together yesterday and my 12' fits perfectly!


----------



## sith

I bought this trailer from HF for $279. If you buy this trailer have 3/8" washers on hand. The mods I did to it and the missing bolts cost me an extra $60 plus another $96 to get it registered in Minnesota. I hate the way the factory bunks work with only one bolt holding it. It just didn't look stable when I tested the boat on there. My dad and spent half a day modifying the design. I just started work on my restoration and conversion on the Starcraft, hope to have some pictures up soon.


----------



## Dockside85

sith said:


> The mods I did to it and the missing bolts cost me an extra $60 plus another $96 to get it registered in Minnesota.



It costs $96 to register a trailer in Minnesota?? I just registered my new trailer in GA for $12, and that included the license plate! You guys get jipped big time up there!


----------



## DyerBassman

I hear a lot of people say that they were missing bolts, too. I actually ended up with extras, so they must have sent me everyone's missing pieces!


----------



## JaxJonBoat

I am a little nervous now after seeing your 12 footer on the trailer. I have an alumacraft 1447 and my trailer will be here thursday. I may have to get a tongue extender. :-(


----------



## Dockside85

Is the winch post placement adjustable on the HF trailer? Looks like it could move further up towards the jack so less of the boat hangs off the back.


----------



## kylebacc

Dockside85 said:


> Is the winch post placement adjustable on the HF trailer? Looks like it could move further up towards the jack so less of the boat hangs off the back.



Anything is adjustable with the right tools. Take this 4Runner, for example:







:mrgreen: 

Haha! Seriously though, it doesn't look "adjustable," per se. But I bet a little work with a sawzall and a welder could make it the way you wanted it.


----------



## DyerBassman

JaxJonBoat said:


> I am a little nervous now after seeing your 12 footer on the trailer. I have an alumacraft 1447 and my trailer will be here thursday. I may have to get a tongue extender. :-(



His boat must be a 14' boat. My 12' fits nicely, with the back almost flush with the back of the bunks.


----------



## JaxJonBoat

Just got my HF boat trailer delivered this evening from Fed Ex, the packaging looks kind of rough, hope everything is there, 3 boxes but pretty beat up cardboard and lots of packing tape. I will unpack after dinner and check the parts list. Fingers are crossed. Other than running the wires through the frame rails first, any other tips or suggestions?


----------



## DyerBassman

I actually ran the wires last and had no problems. Just make sure that you use the right bolts for each step. A few of them look similar but are different. I also had a picture downloaded from the website available as a reference because some of the instructions are a bit sketchy. Once you get going, it's pretty easy.


----------



## JaxJonBoat

Thanks for the advise, i will knock this out when i get home from work tomorrow. Doesnt look too complicated but will definitely sort the bolts, might even take the parts breakdown to the hardware store and pick up stainless before the i start. I laid everything out and it really doesnt look like much in the photo. I was like...is that it? I will post the final pic tomorrow night. Not going to use the bunks it came with and make my own fixed long slides for better support.


----------



## DyerBassman

You could buy stainless if you wanted to, but it's not all that necessary for the trailer. If it's going to rust, the steel frame will rust first, in my opinion.


----------



## FuzzyGrub

sith said:


> I bought this trailer from HF for $279. If you buy this trailer have 3/8" washers on hand. The mods I did to it and the missing bolts cost me an extra $60 plus another $96 to get it registered in Minnesota. I hate the way the factory bunks work with only one bolt holding it. It just didn't look stable when I tested the boat on there. My dad and spent half a day modifying the design. I just started work on my restoration and conversion on the Starcraft, hope to have some pictures up soon.



As others mentioned, the winch post needs to be moved toward the hitch quite a bit. The end of the bunk should be at the transom, or a little past. You might have to move the jack too, and shorten bow stop. 

I'd also recommend adding a roller under the bow to better support the boat, especially if you start adding allot of equipment in the bow.


----------



## JaxJonBoat

one of the guys at my work suggested i drill a series of small holes on the bottom side of the frame rails to allow drainage. I think this is a good idea as it would also allow you to spray wd40 or something similar into the rails for rust prevention. I was also able to get all stainless hardware using the included parts list as a guide, this might be overkill but if i ever need to replace a rail i know i will be able to unbolt it in the future.


----------



## JaxJonBoat

ok i was able to get the trailer 90% done and used all stainless hardware. not sure why they only use a few washers in the original kit, i used them on both sides of each bolt, seems like it is much stronger that way. now i just need to mount the lights, wench support, jack and design the bunks.


----------



## JaxJonBoat

trailer 99% done now.


----------



## DyerBassman

Lookin good


----------



## bumpyroad

Butthead said:


> Have you thought about getting a trailer specifically to rebuild? As long as the frame is straight and not cracked or rusted out, everything else can be replaced on it.
> 
> You can get complete axle and spring assemblies for about $200 shipped, possibly cheaper locally.
> Wheels for about $80 (Walmart or HF)
> HF LED lights for $50
> Coupler for $20 or less (Amazon)
> Fenders $30
> Carpeted bunk boards with brackets $50



and you have more than the $329 for the harbor freight one. anybody have any problems with the HF trailer. it does only have 8 inch tires so wouldn't really want to go across country with it but for local and short trips, why not?
bumpy


----------



## bumpyroad

DyerBassman said:


> I got that same coupon emailed to me. I was waiting for that trailer to go on sale, too, but that coupon is worth it's weight in gold! I plan on ordering one by tomorrow before the deal expires!



I just checked the standard 20% off coupon that is in every sunday magazine/sales flyers,etc. and didn't see any exclusion for boat trailers. when they go on sale, is it any cheaper than with 20% off?
bumpy


----------



## bumpyroad

dandabald said:


> Butthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carpeted bunk boards with brackets $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where to get the carpeted bunks with brackets? I bought the HF boat trailer & there were no bunks in the kit - need bunks & brackets.
> 
> Thanks in advance . . . . .
Click to expand...


check out comments on the trailer on the HF web site. missing parts is a common complaint. but just fuss and they will send them.
bumpy


----------



## bumpyroad

sith said:


> I bought this trailer from HF for $279. If you buy this trailer have 3/8" washers on hand. The mods I did to it and the missing bolts cost me an extra $60 plus another $96 to get it registered in Minnesota. I hate the way the factory bunks work with only one bolt holding it. It just didn't look stable when I tested the boat on there. My dad and spent half a day modifying the design. I just started work on my restoration and conversion on the Starcraft, hope to have some pictures up soon.



if you still tow that long a boat on it I would certainly slide it forwards a bit and extend the bunks. if you tow that with an outboard motor on the back it is going to put a bend in the bottom floor.
bumpy


----------



## bumpyroad

Dockside85 said:


> sith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mods I did to it and the missing bolts cost me an extra $60 plus another $96 to get it registered in Minnesota.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It costs $96 to register a trailer in Minnesota?? I just registered my new trailer in GA for $12, and that included the license plate! You guys get jipped big time up there!
Click to expand...


Virginia has a permanent tag for trailers, about $76 IIRC but good for life and no continuously required renewals.
bumpy


----------



## bumpyroad

JaxJonBoat said:


> I am a little nervous now after seeing your 12 footer on the trailer. I have an alumacraft 1447 and my trailer will be here thursday. I may have to get a tongue extender. :-(



yep, extend the tongue or the bunks.
bumpy


----------



## bumpyroad

kylebacc said:


> Dockside85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the winch post placement adjustable on the HF trailer? Looks like it could move further up towards the jack so less of the boat hangs off the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything is adjustable with the right tools. Take this 4Runner, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Haha! Seriously though, it doesn't look "adjustable," per se. But I bet a little work with a sawzall and a welder could make it the way you wanted it.
Click to expand...


that looks to me like the standard winch post mount. just loosen two or three bolts and slide it on the tongue. just be sure you won't hit it with a car when turned sharply.
bumpy


----------



## papa

I've seen a number of the harbor freight boat trailers already this season for anyone visiting this post, they seem almost exactly like the galvanized trailer I bought off of craigslist and rebuilt except painted. I have a HF utility trailer and it does what I need it to do with no issues. Doing it over, I'd would have bought the HF trailer and a can of bed liner, only because that red powder coat fades to dirty pink quickly. I recommended it to my buddy when he was looking for a boat and trailer last week, but he walked into a sweet deal and didn't need one.


----------



## DaveInGA

I've bought a lot of Harbor Freight tools over the years to use in home garage/hobby use. Before I purchased them, I would often inquire on various websites and get mixed reviews, many times by folks that hadn't ever actually owned the tool.

I got on one woodworking website where many of the hobby woodworkers used HF woodworking and other tools. What I found out is how to read someone's expectations of tools and that many HF tools were quite decent for the price, especially for home owner use. The tools could also be improved very easily for very little money. 

I have quite an extensive home shop of tools now, most from HF. With many of the tools, I took them apart, cleaned the interior, inspected them and lubed them with American lubes. This eliminated most of the problems people had complained about the tool on the web. On tools I got that were junk even with cleanup/inspection, I simply returned. If I had to buy "the best" or "name brand" tools, I wouldn't have owned very many tools. Couldn't afford it.

I just checked the HF website on their boat trailer offering. Biggest real complaint was missing nuts and bolts. Since the bolts are not likely to be stainless steel, I would probably replace them anyways. Most all the reviews were positive with most owners happy with their purchase. I would grab a 20% off coupon, wait till the trailer is on sale and get one if I needed a trailer and there were few in the local area.

What I learned from the experience is HF has many "gems" if one takes the time to research. These days, they have reviews of the stuff they sell on their website. If you take the time to read each review carefully, closely watching for not only what they say about the tool, but their experience and expectations, often times you will get a good idea of how the tool will perform in advance.

IF I needed a trailer and couldn't find one in my area, I would go to the HF website, look over their trailer offerings and find out what the reviews have to say. If many of the reviews are good, I would certainly buy one. By the way, read carefully the negative reviews and see if it's a trailer problem, a packaging problem, a lack of mechanical ability problem or an expectation problem that causes the negative review. This helps a lot in sorting out the real meaning of their number of stars rating. To be honest, I no longer go by the stars rating, I just reach all the reviews and see what the reviews tell me. Hasn't failed me yet.
Just my .02,


----------



## 3shorts

DyerBassman said:


> I picked up a 1969 12' Alumacraft last year at an estate sale for next to nothing. After a summer of loading it on the truck, I really want a trailer for it. I also want to start a mod after looking at all the outstanding jobs that people have done on their boats. But I need that trailer first. After searching Craigslist all winter and finding nothing worthwhile, I am looking into Harbor Freight's small boat trailer. Anyone have this trailer, and is it worthwhile? Pros and cons? Thanks! Can't wait to start my mods.


I bought the HF trailers and it was a fun project to put together.
There were just enough parts. No more, no less. The instructions really could use an educated American to write them up, and draw the views larger. That was my biggest complaint. I bought the trailer because my 12' boat is 52" wide, the trailer is 52" wide. The place I park it is accessible only through a 54" gap between the garage and house. So that works good. The trailer is a freshwater trailer, I wouldn't get it anywhere near salt, nor would I tow it when there is salt on our NY roads. The wheels are only 8 inch but it tows nice. just keep an eye over heating the bearings. I did have to get a new connector for the lights to the truck. What came with the trailer was not compatible with what was on my Mazda. For $400. plus tax I think it is a good buy. My boat was $150, my 5 HP sea king motor was $50. and all is good.


----------



## dragbikelmr

I've had my 14' V on this trailer since I built it this spring. Making the bunks longer for the 14' is the only way to go. I have moved everything around and the only option was to extend them by a couple of feet off the back to support the transom. While doing that I also added them all the way up the front and secured them there as well. It removes the whole tilting action that they want to do while loading and unloading the boat if you keep them stock. I also didn't like how they had the access holes at the bottom for the wiring. I added some holes where the tongue meets the angle supports so they don't come out the bottom and have the slight possibility of getting hung up and torn off. I also did this for the where the wires come out for the tail lights.


----------



## MiPikeGuy

I know this is super old, but what do you guys think of them now that you have had them for a while? I think it would be perfect for my Crawdad


----------



## bobberboy

I bought a trailer from Northern Tool in Minnesota that I think is the same as the HF model. It's been quite a while but I think I paid about $250. My boat was a 1236 w/9.9 4-stroke. I pulled it with a Jeep Liberty. Here's what I thought...

Basically the trailer was ok for what I wanted but there were a few problems. When loading the boat I couldn't see the trailer while backing up. In a pickup with the tailgate down I could have but not with my Jeep. I did all kinds of crazy things to be able to see it including a flag on a fiberglass rod like bikers use. After taking out the trailer light on the dock I decided to raise the lights with a piece of square-tube steel. Then I could see the empty trailer when I backed up, it kept the lights out of the water and made me more visible on the highway. I think the wheels are 8" and the overall outfit was pretty light. When I drove on city streets it bounced a lot and sounded like I was towing the end of the world behind me. On the highway it was fine and towed easily. I reconfigured the bunks as someone else mentioned including longer boards. The 3' ones that came with the trailer were too short. I never did solve the winch post issues before I sold it but check froggy's postings, I think he did. It was actually an ok little trailer and I thought perfect for a 12' boat. It was easy to maneuver, especially in the narrow alley where I parked it.

[URL=https://s876.photobucket.com/u...t.com/albums/ab322/krame023/pvcbows.jpg[/img][/url]


----------

